# mysupplyhut, anyone ever use them?



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

anyone bought stones from mysupplyhut.com. their 100 gross stone prices seem to be o.k. just trying to see all the supplier i can go through and get opinions from actual people that have bought from them


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

i purchased a starter kit from them when i started, have no complaints other then the boarder charges i got nailed with, shipping to canada can be brutal
sue


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Over a year ago I bought stones from them. They were lead-free so they didn't sparkle as much but they stayed on really well. Don't know if what they offer now is still lead-free or if they have other stones.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

thats good to know, i have been trying to find a low lead suppler for some kids stuff i want to do. i will call tomorrow and ask if they are still low lead. thanks!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I've purchased a few gross in emergency cases. Good stones but too high in price for me.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a hard time buying something online from a company that uses a UPS Store as an address......


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I've made several purchase from them. Nice to deal with, helpful and I've never had a problem with the merchandise or stones.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have not bought rhinestones from them as I feel they are a little pricey. I have purchased vinyl from them. Good customer service. Never had a problem as far as that goes.


----------

